# Which Laser Printer?? Money is NO OBJECT



## DigitalMayhem (Aug 4, 2007)

I have currently been screenprinting for 6 months. I have worked through most issues by utilizing this forum. I need your help. 

I am looking into purchasing a better printer for my film positives. I am either paying someone locally to print on their Epson 3000, otherwise is 8.5 x 11 is adequate, I have a lexmark inkjet that does the job. 

My business partner has 1000, 70pg publications printed every year on a color laser. His costs for just that one job justify leasing a high end color laser printer.

So, with that in mind... once a year it will get abused bad, and the rest of the year it will be an office printer, and used for my positives. We may take in other work, like business cards and what not also if we have the equipment. 

Anyone have any suggestions on brand, or attributes that a laser printer used for positives would have? Is there special toner?


----------



## DigitalMayhem (Aug 4, 2007)

I believe I read about your recent purchase, very nice.

I think 12 x 18 would be more than enough, atleast so far it has been. 

Do I read that the HP uses a postscript emulation software instead of true postscript?


----------



## DigitalMayhem (Aug 4, 2007)

Do some lasers print more opaque(ly?) than others, or am I really just looking for resolution and postscript.


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

is it true that some laser printers heat up your film enough to cause shrinkage in your film, thus creating registration problems. i purchased the epson r1800 with fast rip, and im very pleased with it.


----------



## DigitalMayhem (Aug 4, 2007)

Ever seen this film? It says that it is not affected by heat. It is also a 4mil product.

Laser | Screen Film | Screener's Choice


----------



## tman07 (Nov 14, 2007)

You guys got me interested in this now. I use the Epson 1800 now and like it when it works. I have gone through 4 or 5 of them in the last 18 months, they keep breaking down (internal hardware failure). When this one goes, I don't know what I'm going to do. Xante has the FilmMaker4, laser that does halftones and prints 13 inches wide. Can't find anyone that has it in stock to get a price.

Wonder if this is a good alternative (for the price) to inkjet? I am spoiled on inkjet exact registration. I used laser and vellum (cut and past) for years.


----------



## tman07 (Nov 14, 2007)

Yikes, just found a price, from 3 to 5K USD. oh well, out of my price range


----------



## DigitalMayhem (Aug 4, 2007)

Fred, are you saying that i would be fine with a clone postscript?


----------



## DigitalMayhem (Aug 4, 2007)

That's great to hear. I found a konika minolta magicolor 6110 that is in my price range, and it has color! The only problem was the clonescript.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

Many printers have Postscript ability, but usually that means they can translate Postscript output from graphic programs and out put them. This very often means the final output is 85 line halftones at 45 degrees and you can't adjust the options. Beware.


----------



## DigitalMayhem (Aug 4, 2007)

Are you referring to the difference between true postscript or clone postscript? I am currently only looking at printers that claim they understand the postscript 3 printing language.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

ImageIt said:


> I'm not sure which printer you are talking about, but in the postscript language definition, any frequency and angle are allowed, but the actual value used will be the nearest mathematically allowable number.


I was warning, just like you warned about the color management RIPS that can't shape halftones, (ColorBurst for instance), that there are plenty of laser printers I have run into that CAN print Postscript, you just can't modify the LPI commands.

_"The firmware of the HP Color LaserJet 1500 and 2500 series printers will not permit custom LPI or halftone commands; therefore, these products will not recognize or accept custom LPI or halftone settings. HP feels this constraint provides the best possible print quality in a multitude of printing scenarios."_

Alas, not for screen printing positives.

- this is the only manual or reference I can find right now. 

Just beware. All anyone has to do is ask for a test print with a low LPI and odd angle to prove an printer designed for office output can accept halftone commands and deposit enough tone to stop UV-A energy.


----------



## DigitalMayhem (Aug 4, 2007)

well, I guess I will pass on this laserjet2300 I found for $100


----------



## DigitalMayhem (Aug 4, 2007)

I just purchased an "antique"  phaser 560 with genuine postscript 2. It came with 3 extra black toners and 1 cyan, 2 magenta, and 1 extra yellow. There is still 75% in the toners in the machine. I also recieved 500 transparencies, and extra fuser, all for $100. I can't carry it by myself, so I will let you guys know if it works later. Will postscript 2 work?


----------



## DigitalMayhem (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks fred, I'm pumped to see if it works. The guy said it does, but I have to see for myself.


----------



## DigitalMayhem (Aug 4, 2007)

That's exactly what I was thinking, I was about to spend over $100 on trifold brochures, so even if that's all I get from it it was worth it.


----------



## DigitalMayhem (Aug 4, 2007)

I got the phaser working. No big problems, broken door hinge, fan was a little noise at start, I will make sure to monitor that... fans are cheap. I took a picture of the first prints I tried. Not bad for a 10 year old machine. But shoot, I picked it up in my 17 year old mustang.
http://www.digitalmayheminc.com/phaser560test.jpg


----------



## DigitalMayhem (Aug 4, 2007)

does what richard said apply to my printer? I can't seem to change the halftones no matter what I send to it.


----------



## DigitalMayhem (Aug 4, 2007)

coreldraw x3, I change the frequency, angle, and halftone type and see no differences in the print. it did fail to print anything when i set the frequency below 5


----------



## DigitalMayhem (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm using the phaser 560. The ppd does not really do much. I can change the print quality. I don't see the settings you speak of in the properties either. Maybe it is an antique? Like I said coreldraw DOES let me change the advanced settings, and recognizes the postscript 2.


----------



## DigitalMayhem (Aug 4, 2007)

I think I got it to work. I loaded a high resolution image and printed it. This is what came out. Please don't laugh i plugged in the digital and this was the first thing I found. Index of /halftone


----------



## DigitalMayhem (Aug 4, 2007)

those pics were at frequency of 25, I turned it down to 10 and got much larger dots.


----------



## DigitalMayhem (Aug 4, 2007)

well, I'm still not sure what was the problem with the picture I was using before..... but this sure does make me feel a whole lot better about my purchase.


----------

